# New Snow Blower



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

here it is, you like the stacks


















No it's not mine







but wish it was.

bill.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO that's great!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Probably would not want to use that in an avalanche zone!
I can't imagine what would happen when he hits the Jake Brake!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh, I don't think I'd want to use a block heater for my snowblower.








But it sure would wake up the neighbors at 5:30 a.m. when you went out to clear the snow.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

He fills the fuel tank every hundred feet. Probably gets 80 ft to the gallon. U turns must be fun but I bet if he holds on tight it would do one hell of a donut









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's what I need 
Then maybe the neighbors wouldn't piss me off by throwing snow in my way









Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sweet where can I get one. This guy must have seen Randy Quaid's lawnmower in Moving with Richard Pryor.

I want a Big Block version









John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

What the heck is a SNOW BLOWER???

lol


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Sweet where can I get one. This guy must have seen Randy Quaid's lawnmower in Moving with Richard Pryor.
> 
> I want a Big Block version
> 
> ...


that is the bigblock version, it's a Chevy 454









more here http://www.v8snowblowers.com/id15.html


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I want one. If I start building that I will be sleeping in the Outback







.

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks like it may pull a small OUTBACK!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

All you need to add is 5 speed tranny. I bet you can do at least 80 throwing snow.

Thor


----------

